
The Modern Tech Stack - chupa-chups
https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/stack_2x.png
======
kencausey
I think it is bad form to link directly to the image file of an xkcd post
rather than the post itself, not to mention that you won't have the hover
text.

[https://www.xkcd.com/2166/](https://www.xkcd.com/2166/)

